# THE Definitive Kahr Picture Thread



## Shipwreck

NEW section added today!

Post your Browning pics here to show off 

(By putting them here, it makes it easier for new members to find pics of something if they are interested in a certain model):


----------



## hberttmank

Well, I guess I'll be first up here, only one Kahr, but it goes almost everywhere with me, a PM9.


----------



## Red_Mist

EDIT: For some reason, I can't get my pictures to display...admin help? Since HTML is turned off,







is not working, neither is







.


----------



## js

Red_Mist said:


> EDIT: For some reason, I can't get my pictures to display...admin help? Since HTML is turned off,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is not working, neither is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










should be working...

look for this icon in the posting control panel:









That's the image icon, just enter the url of the picture location and it should work. That's what I just did to get the picture/image icon...


----------



## Shipwreck

If U do the IMG tage manually, remember, U cannot have a space between the image link and the tag.


----------



## spacedoggy

I'd love to have one of their small nines but they run in the mid 500's up here in CT. Way to much money for them. What I really like about my Kel=tec is the clip you can install. I whis Kahr and glock would offer something like that.


----------



## Catbird

*Kahrs*

My PM9, P40 and P45:


----------



## Shipwreck

What's the 45 version like when U shoot it?


----------



## denfoote

*My Kahr MK9 Elite 98.*


----------



## nukehayes

hberttmank said:


> Well, I guess I'll be first up here, only one Kahr, but it goes almost everywhere with me, a PM9.


Hey man, how is that PM9? is it hard to hold onto? Only reason I'm asking is cuz my wife really likes it. I was either thinking of this or the PM40, but I would think that would not be much fun for her to shoot since its so small. I don't want to get her something that she is scared to use/practice with. They are a bit pricey too.


----------



## kansas_plainsman

My Kahr CW9


----------



## StexFJR

*Pm 9*



nukehayes said:


> Hey man, how is that PM9? is it hard to hold onto? Only reason I'm asking is cuz my wife really likes it. I was either thinking of this or the PM40, but I would think that would not be much fun for her to shoot since its so small. I don't want to get her something that she is scared to use/practice with. They are a bit pricey too.


Just got one, haven't got to shoot it too much, but I like it. Not as much recoil as you'd think. Its so light I know I'll carry it.


----------



## denfoote

*Photographic range report: MK9 Elite 98.*


----------



## billdeserthills

*Kahr CW-40*

Sorry I don't have a pic, but the CW-40 are finally being released I got one for my shop the other day, nice thing is they don't cost too much like $455.00 About the same as the CW-9. I have sold a couple of the 9's but nobody ever tells me nothing about how they function, unless it's bad news!


----------



## erh

*"Made the grips myself..!"*

"After try after try... I only like this one..!"










I know the "PIC" sucks, but it's an "OLD ONE..." The pistol is a K9, Elite, '03, with extensive re-working done by "Yours truly..!" 
I polished "Everything inside" and sharpened what needed sharpening, and made the "Mahogany grips..." I like her allot now...

E! :smt1099


----------



## tundraman

Her is my Kahr P9.


----------



## JaxFL904

man i want a mk9 so bad


----------



## Aarolar

Gonna add my little CW40 to the mix, got her today and put 100 round through her without a hitch. Shot Aluminum Blazers and WWB plus a few Winchester SXZ's with no malfunctions.


----------



## buck32

Congrats and nice x-mas present.


----------



## Aarolar

buck32 said:


> Congrats and nice x-mas present.


Thanks I am loving it so far although I was alittle suprised at the bite it had the first time I shot it.:mrgreen:


----------



## buck32

.40's are kind of known for that. My third HG purchase was a Kahr PM9. I thought it had a bite to it. Then I bought a Ruger LCP and the Kahr PM9 shoots like a marshmellow compared to the LCP.

I just realize the LCP is a pocket gun and shoot it every couple of weeks just enough to stay proficient with it. It is not a fun gun to go out and shoot for target practice.

The Kahr's are nicely built and I like mine.


----------



## whoami

buck32 said:


> ...The Kahr's are nicely built and I like mine.


Me, too! I love my "massaged" CW9...


----------



## wproctwproct

My new to me K9


----------



## buck32

Very nice!!!!


----------



## perchjerk

anyone else find the kahr trigger to suck???!!??


----------



## buck32

Not on my PM9.


----------



## wproctwproct

The trigger pull on my K9 has been very smooth right out of the box. It's a long double action type pull which as a 1911 shooter, I have not been used to, but it's very controllable.


----------



## whoami

wproctwproct said:


> The trigger pull on my K9 has been very smooth right out of the box. It's a long double action type pull which as a 1911 shooter, I have not been used to, but it's very controllable.


Agreed! I love the trigger on my CW. I cannot believe how smooth it is.


----------



## timc

Hey all,

FNG here just picked up my first Kahr today and thought I would join up to learn a little more about it. Not new to guns by a long shot, just new to the Kahr.
MK9 elite 03
extras: wood grip and stainless guide rod


----------



## buck32

Very nice and like the wood grip touch.....


----------



## wproctwproct

timc, that is a very nice Kahr, I also like the wood grips alot. They look like Hogue grips, but I'm not sure. Was it new or used, if used did you get the box. Looks like it's an elite model. Anyway, being polished and with the wood grips, it's a very attractive pistol!:smt023


----------



## timc

wproctwproct said:


> timc, that is a very nice Kahr, I also like the wood grips alot. They look like Hogue grips, but I'm not sure. Was it new or used, if used did you get the box. Looks like it's an elite model. Anyway, being polished and with the wood grips, it's a very attractive pistol!:smt023


Thanks,

She is brand new, it is the Elite 2003 I bought the grips and stainless guide rod from Kahr. The grips fit great but I had to do some fitting to get the guide rod the right length.


----------



## FHBrumb

PM-45


----------



## Recycooler

*K9 NYCPD trigger*


----------



## RevDerb

Here are my CW9 (top) and PM9:


----------



## Reliable




----------



## Pender1

*PM45 with a Hogue Handall Jr.*


----------



## Panther

Here's the first five shots out of my new PM9.


----------



## Panther

Doesn't look like many people into posting pics....
Well here is my PM9 in my new High Noon Holster


----------



## Krab

Well, I guess I'll add mine to the list. Here's my K9 in a Galco holster. I'll post up better pics once I take them. Also looking for a nicer holster so...


----------



## mammynun

*My PM45*


----------



## Krab

Ok, here are some updated pics of my K9 and Don Hume holster that I just received earlier this afternoon. Yes, I polished the mags.


----------



## Panther

Added Pierce Grip extensions. Really helps the pinky drop


----------



## larryh1108

The PM9 trigger is one of the smoothest DAO triggers on the market. It is a plus for this gun. IMO


----------



## Johnny Knoxville

Not my EDC but definitely in the top three.


----------



## Natron

Has a Hogue Handall Jr grip on it now.
My EDC and I love it.

Natron


----------



## Natron

start em young.


----------



## Bgreg

My Nickel K9.


----------



## bigbob68

http://
http://

I had to put some hex head screws on it to compliment the grips. Still looking for some rubber grips like the ones on the K9. I just ordered a K9 since I cannot get grips for the T9.


----------



## Fenderman

*My CW9*


----------



## yankee2500

P-380 I polished barrel and the sides of the slide, and installed the Big dot night sights.









PM40 with Hogue Handall Jr. installed









My summer carry rotation, Kahr P-380, PM 40 and Rohrbaugh R9s









John


----------



## Kharuger




----------



## group17

Very accurate CW40!


----------



## Allblackedout




----------



## group17




----------



## Thunder71

Kahr MK9 by N0YZE Photo, on Flickr


D7K_3920 by N0YZE Photo, on Flickr


D7K_3925 by N0YZE Photo, on Flickr


----------



## tconroy

new Kahr CW9 007_1.jpg


----------



## tduinc

I rotate these two Kahr's for EDC..........................










My tack Driver P45..........................

and my EDC Kahr PM9


----------



## Gunnerboy1

Kahr PM9 with modified Pearce grip extension.


----------



## Arosmack

Me and my CM9


----------



## clance

My TP-9 and no it's not a custom built on a Kahr P frame or cut down. This is one of the original TPs when they first came out with MMC target adjustable rear sight. Up to just a couple months ago, this was my daily carry along with the two knives picture with it. I now carry either a ATI FX45 GI1911 Commander or a Chiappa Rhino 200DS with these two knives. With all the craziness happening I wanted a little more stopping power and though I don't doubt that the TP could deliver with the 147 +P that I carried in it. The heavier bullets just give me a little more peace of mind especially when my family is with me.


----------



## n8cwr

*Cw-40*

Hello all, I just 4 days ago purchased a brand new KAHR CW-40 and I was wondering can any of you all give me some do's and don'ts with this gun please. Also is it a good gun and did I waste my money. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Calvin
PS- I purchased this gun for carrying after I get my license to do so.


----------



## n8cwr

Hi John what did you use to polish your CW40? I just purchased a brand new one and love the looks of yours. 
Thank you sir.
Calvin


----------



## berettatoter

yankee2500 said:


> P-380 I polished barrel and the sides of the slide, and installed the Big dot night sights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM40 with Hogue Handall Jr. installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My summer carry rotation, Kahr P-380, PM 40 and Rohrbaugh R9s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Man, that slide on the P-380 sure is shiny!:smt033


----------



## Easy_CZ

Kahr CW45 and extras.


----------



## clance

n8cwr said:


> Hi John what did you use to polish your CW40? I just purchased a brand new one and love the looks of yours.
> Thank you sir.
> Calvin


I can tell how I did it on a Kimber Eclipse Pro Carry II. With 2000-2500 grit sandpaper which can be purchase at any auto part store (body & paint) a block of wood and a lot of elbow grease. To get a mirror like finish a buffing wheel with polishing compound.


----------



## meaghurd929

My new p380


----------



## C/O

Just wanted to add my new little gun.


----------



## desertman

I have the MK40 and in my opinion it's the best concealed carry weapon on the market, all stainless, flat as a pancake and probably the smallest large caliber semi auto handgun you can buy. I've carried it every day since I bought it. The only negative is the plastic recoil spring assembly, which I replaced with a Wolff non-captive assembly that allows you to change springs and of different weights. I chose to stick with the factory weight spring, which works fine. I don't understand why manufacturers use captive spring assemblies as the entire unit has to be replaced instead of just the springs. THANK YOU WOLFF!!


----------



## rbodine

My mk40


----------



## alfonse

Here is my Kahr MK9 with G10 grips:


----------



## alfonse

This is one of my PM9s. This one has the black, DLC finish and is sporting a magazine with a metal magazine follower:


----------



## NDMarksman

I do Love my Kahrs! The K9 Elite is my favorite edc.


----------



## ifithitu

Kahr CM .45 ACP


----------

